# yakd baits



## aln (May 29, 2006)

I got a bud thats gonna be yakin baits for me and the crew on an Oct. OBX trip.. should us landlubbers on the hill use shorter boat type rods or more of the heaver type... long and strong. Also do you change rigs day to night or just hang with something like a regular drum/fish finder rig?

thanks,

Al


----------



## Singletjeff (Mar 27, 2005)

Most guys I know who Yak out baits use Boat Rods and reels equivilent to the Sentaor 6/0 or bigger. Thier favorites are typically the 9/0. The senator has high line capacities and a loud clicker. If you're really gonna focus on the sharks, I would recommend at least 4' of steel/wire leader, 10/0 J hook or 16/0 circle hook. Behind the leader you'll need a rub leader, I use 400# leader. On that leader place your sinker slide before you tie it off or crimp it. Here's my setup and rigs


----------



## Singletjeff (Mar 27, 2005)

Ugh, forgot about the no edit feature......So I just wanted to add, A fighting belt isn't a bad idea either, especially if you have a boat rod with a gimbal.......It will save some wear and tear on your hands and arms if you hook into a monster.....


----------



## narfpoit (Jun 16, 2004)

Nice pics. Anyway do you use coated or uncoated steel and also do you dye your mono or do you just buy it in black?

Thanks

John


----------



## Singletjeff (Mar 27, 2005)

I bought the teminal end (hook and steel) at a shop in murrel's inlet premade for $4 (couldn't make them that cheap) It was coated steel, not sure of the size, but it worked. The 400# leader material was black when I bought it.....Its really only used as a rub leader so the body and tail of the shark doesn't cut through. I attempted 150# leader material but it only held up once.....I pulled it in completely shredded. The Steel leader is 4' long and the 400# leader is about 10' long since length doesn't really matter when you're yakking the baits out....On your reel, I would recommend at a minimum 30# test, but I have had that break too many times so I've upgraded my Longbeach to 40# test which I will be trying for the first time tomorrow night.


----------



## Singletjeff (Mar 27, 2005)

Geeze, I can't get this thread right I am missing that edit feature, but thats another topic completely. The swivels and snaps were 350# and I did my own crimps on the black leader.....I looked around and couldn't find 400# in anything but the black when I was getting my stuff....and looked online and bass pro has it but in the black as well. Here's a closer shot on the crimps


----------



## uncdub13 (Aug 9, 2003)

since you're going in oct, i assume you're after drum. i'd just go with the same FF rig as when you cast for them but maybe add some more weight depending on how far you drop it. if you're after jaws, beef it up with some heavy mono or wire.


----------



## aln (May 29, 2006)

*since you're going in oct, i assume you're after drum. i'd just go with the same FF r*

Ok guys.. thanks for all the help.

Al


----------

